# Perfect use for a M - plane camera



## Halfrack (Jan 20, 2014)

Did a nice little trip to SFO with the girlfriend, had the big camera packed away in a Chrome Niko Pack (amazing bag that fits a lot). Had the M with the EF-S 10-22 on it - I think I am going to order the 11-22 just because it worked so well. Shot out the window - and I think airlines are missing out on a huge money maker - if you're a window seat, prepay for the window to be cleaned for your flight.


----------



## RGF (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice picture

Windows are often scratched, so cleaning along will not help. Perhaps the airlines should charge extra for a window seat, or simply extra for a seat. Otherwise you can stand the entire flight


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Did a nice little trip to SFO with the girlfriend, had the big camera packed away in a Chrome Niko Pack (amazing bag that fits a lot). Had the M with the EF-S 10-22 on it - I think I am going to order the 11-22 just because it worked so well. Shot out the window - and I think airlines are missing out on a huge money maker - if you're a window seat, prepay for the window to be cleaned for your flight.



WOW, Dear friend Halfrack.
Great/ Beautiful Picture.
I love the Colors.
Surapon


----------

